# Bucket List



## TICA (May 30, 2013)

I'm curious on how many of us have/had a "bucket list" and what attempts you have made or am currently making to cross those items off the list.   I made a list years ago on the things I want to do when I retire and was pleasantly surprised when I found it the other day.  I've actually completed some of them and am looking forward to getting on with the rest.

So..... What is on your list??nthego:


----------



## Happyflowerlady (May 31, 2013)

I have never had a bucket list of things to do while here on earth. Sometimes, just making it through the choices of the day have been a challenge, and I guess I have just taken life as it comes, and tried to make the best of what happened. 
Traveling the world, sky-diving, none of those possibilities have even been considerations. 
Maybe , taking the kids to Disneyland... Does that count ? (Robin was in her 20s when we went, and we had a blast. Much better than if we had gone whe she was 10 ! )

But, maybe I do have one. As a mom, I am always focused on doing anything I can to help my kids have a better life. Now , that is mainly just not becoming a burden to any of them, and being able to take care of myself .
And..... I would dearly LOVE to go on a short cruise. One of the specials that only costs $200 or so. That is the whole bucket, right there. Now I am working on the "Git 'er done" part.


----------



## That Guy (May 31, 2013)

Was going to say I don't believe in so-called buckets . . .    But, come to think of it, I've done many of the things I wanted to do in my life.  So, in somewhat chronological order:  Get "frisky" with a girl (hey, what red-blooded all-American boy doesn't?), surf and surf some more, serve my country, play blues guitar and harmonica and piano, be a father, graduate college . . . grow old gracefully...  Now, where's that ice bucket?


----------



## SifuPhil (May 31, 2013)

I've pretty much done everything I want to do at this point - it's terrible to say but right now I'm just on "cruise control": just moving along making all the motions of living. 

... maybe write a few more books ...


----------



## janfromflorida (Jun 1, 2013)

I remember after leaving high school I made my motto "Try everything once."  Finished my bucket list years ago.  By now I've done everything but die - guess that's gotta be my list.


----------



## That Guy (Jun 1, 2013)

janfromflorida said:


> "Try everything once."



Once heard someone say, "I'll try anything twice."  Thought was pretty funny.


----------



## SifuPhil (Jun 1, 2013)

... and might I add, 

"If it smells good, eat it!" and "If it sounds good, ... um ... listen to it!"


----------



## janfromflorida (Jun 1, 2013)

Well, it wouldn't work for "die," at least as far as those who don't believe in reincarnation would acknowledge.


----------



## SifuPhil (Jun 1, 2013)

janfromflorida said:


> Well, it wouldn't work for "die," at least as far as those who don't believe in reincarnation would acknowledge.



You said the same thing back in 1473 - still haven't changed your mind, huh? layful:


----------



## That Guy (Jun 1, 2013)




----------



## janfromflorida (Jun 1, 2013)

I do keep repeating myself!


----------



## That Guy (Jun 1, 2013)

janfromflorida said:


> I do keep repeating myself!



Say, again . . .


----------



## janfromflorida (Jun 2, 2013)

Just wait a couple of centuries and I'm bound to forget and repeat it!


----------



## TICA (Jun 2, 2013)

TWHRider said:


> I've been very fortunate to do 90% of everything I truly wanted to do in this life.
> 
> If I had one thing left, I would become an "America By Horseback" groupie.  Along with criss-crossing this United States with their own horses, they do indeed, take cruises to islands and rent horses at whatever place puts everyone up.
> 
> ...



I've often thought I'd like to do the tour rides through the Rockies and came close once but took another trip instead.   Now that I have my own horse, I can't imagine doing something like that on another horse and the Rockies are too far away.   There are also horse back riding vacations all over the world.   Spain and Portugal have the ones that I'd consider.   

TWHRider and OzarkGal and TICA on a cruise with ponies to ride waiting on the other sidelayful:!!   I'm game if you guys are - Since we have some time (hopefully lots) start saving your pennies now so we are ready.  Oh wait - I forgot that Canada is doing away with pennies, I'll save nickels.


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 23, 2013)

I don't have a bucket list.  Don't really feel like I've missed out on anything, and after seeing this article I'm glad I feel this way.

http://www.nbcnews.com/health/bucke...or-thrills-become-life-threatening-6C10415042


----------



## SifuPhil (Jun 23, 2013)

I got rid of most of my bucket-list stuff earlier in life. Now I'm content just to cruise along in peace and quiet. 

While I agree with the article that one should be at least minimally prepared for such experiences, some, such as skydiving for the first time which mandates that you jump double, cannot be prepared for_ too_ extensively. The lady's problem wasn't that she was unprepared or physically unable - she was just unlucky. 

If it were me doing these bucket-list items, I'd tell the advice givers to mind their own business and don't bother scraping me off the ground.


----------



## Anne (Jun 23, 2013)

Wonder what this behavior is costing Medicare????

Have to chuckle, tho, because when I mentioned my trampoline to my dr, he said that was a no-no since "you're not in your 20s anymore".   I explained its just a mini-trampoline, so that was ok.


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 23, 2013)

Reminds me of our ex-pres.,  George H.W. Bush and his love of sky-diving. When you see him in public, he is in a wheelchair these days.  (I've seen him a couple times over the past year or so).    
He's 89 at present, and plans to sky-dive again on his 90th birthday.  
We all march to a beat of a different drum I guess.


----------



## SifuPhil (Jun 23, 2013)

Anne said:


> Wonder what this behavior is costing Medicare????
> 
> Have to chuckle, tho, because when I mentioned my trampoline to my dr, he said that was a no-no since "you're not in your 20s anymore".   I explained its just a mini-trampoline, so that was ok.



Here's a short article about a 94-year-old in the St. Louis area who is *learning the trampoline*. You might want to send the article to your doctor as well.


----------



## SifuPhil (Jun 23, 2013)

But aren't you missing the entire idea, the whole _spirit_ behind such lists? 

It's to BE that wild person you never were, DO those things you always wanted to but for whatever reasons were denied. Bucket lists are mainly for those Boomers who always lead nice, safe, secure lives spending all their waking hours chasing money but never having the time to enjoy it. Hence, the last-minute rush to cram all their living into a few years.

Those who chose NOT to worship the financial gods, instead enjoying their lives and doing what they wanted, really have no need to join the rush hour now. 

But for those who ARE partaking, the very LAST thing they need is any more nannying, any more warnings from concerned professionals and straight-laced family. They spent their entire lives under that type of over-protection, and now that they're all grown up and finally able to do what they want, a bunch of kill-joys are going to tell them "NO!"? 

If I were them my middle fingers would be getting quite a workout at that point.


----------



## Anne (Jun 23, 2013)

SifuPhil said:


> Here's a short article about a 94-year-old in the St. Louis area who is *learning the trampoline*. You might want to send the article to your doctor as well.



Ahhh; a native Minnesotan yet....  My dr would probably have said he's damn lucky.    I'd enjoy that class!!!


----------



## That Guy (Jun 23, 2013)

Love that bucket . . .


----------



## SifuPhil (Jun 24, 2013)

TWHRider said:


> I can't disagree with you but what you say would pertain to Mr. TWH, not me - lol
> 
> I was a twisted contradiction in my youth.  I biked for several years yet I never did drugs, nor do I have any tattoos.  Somehow, someway I managed to keep my very conservative left foot off the centerline while the right foot was firmly planted in the middle.  Even though I was "protected", how I managed to hang out in biker bars where the EXIT light had been shot out and remained chasted and unscathed, is beyond me.
> 
> ...



Well said. 

Sounds like you have a short squad of angels assigned to you - maybe they know MY angels.  I never worked in a biker bar _per se_ but the bars I DID work in were often visited by bikers, mainly of the local varieties. I never had a problem with them; in fact, on several occasions they offered support both spiritual and physical. Still, they could be a scary bunch at times. 

When working in those places I remained neither chaste nor unscathed, but that's a story for another day. 




			
				That Guy said:
			
		

> Love that bucket



What bucket?


----------



## That Guy (Jun 24, 2013)

TWHRider said:


> I was a twisted contradiction in my youth.  I biked for several years yet I never did drugs, nor do I have any tattoos.  Somehow, someway I managed to keep my very conservative left foot off the centerline while the right foot was firmly planted in the middle.  Even though I was "protected", how I managed to hang out in biker bars where the EXIT light had been shot out and remained chasted and unscathed, is beyond me.



Proof of your guardian angel...


----------

